# مفاجأة مابعد العيد.... ورشة عمل بعنوان كيف تبدأ مشروعك الخاص؟



## م.محمد الكردي (21 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



:28: كلنا نتمنى ونحلم بأن يكون لنا مشروعنا الخاص ولكن هل هناك خطوات حقيقية وعملية لذلك

وهل رأس المال هو الضرورة الأكيدة والحتمية ؟؟

كل ذلك يمكن ان نطرحه تحت عنوان كيف تبدأ مشروعك الخاص

وسيكون ذلك أشبه ما يكون بدورة عملية أتمنى أن تتعاونوا معي فيها وإن كان النشاط واضح

فسنطرح أوراق عمل خاصة تقومون بملئها ومن ثم تسليمها لنقيم عملكم :28: 


سأبدأ الآن بطرح رؤوس أقلام لمواضيع الدورة وللعلم فإن التدرج الذي سأطرحه هو تدرج

منطقي طرحه خبراء في المجال وهو على صورة خورزمية برمجية إذا أتتمتها كاملة ففعلا

ستضمن نتيجة طيبة لمشروعك.

(1) ورشة الدوافع:

وفيها سسناقش شخصية الطامح لانجاز مشروعه الخاص فماهي السمات الأساسية للشخصية

الناجحة أو المسماة بالريادية ؟

وهل انت مؤهل لتكون شخص ريادي؟

كيف تطور نفسك ؟


(2) ورشة المنتجات:

لا يغرك الاسم فهو لا يدل على المنتجات المادية وإنما المنتجات الإبداعية أو تسمى مصطلحا

مصنع الأفكار.

ماهي درجة إبداعك ؟

دراسة swot للمخاطر والفرص وغيرها فيما يسمى فرص إنشاء المشاريع

كيف توجد فكرة جديدة ؟

تحليل القيم وفلسفة vave 

(3) ورشة المشاريع الصغيرة:

دراسة الجدوى**** الخطط **** السوق **** التسويق **** إدارة المال 


(4) ورشة التفاوض مع المقرض ( لمن ليس لديه رأس المال ) :11: 

أنظمة القروض والمؤسسات المانحة

هذا تقريبا باختصار وترقبوا البداية ان شاء الله​
*أتمنى الفائدة للجميع وكل ما أريده منكم الدعاء بالتوفيق ونيل المنى قووووووولوا آمين  *​​


----------



## المهندس سامر قدوره (22 أكتوبر 2006)

امل ان يكون هذا الموضوع فيه الموفوقيه للجميع الاعضاء بعيدا عن الكلام المزخرف يمتلك الموضوعيه اكثر من امتلاكه الخيال وفلسفة التعبير


----------



## المهندس سامر قدوره (22 أكتوبر 2006)

اريد المساعده للحصول على طرق لتعليم برامج الصميم الجيده سواء كانت اتوكاد او سوليد فمن منكم يستطيع مساعدتي


----------



## eng_eslam (22 أكتوبر 2006)

اتمنى اناساعد اخى المهندس سامر واقدم لعون للجميع ساعرض مرة اخرى الرابط الذى يوضح بافكار جيدة مراحل اقامة المشروع الصناعى 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/910498/bc5e7298/sharing.html
وادعو الله التوفيق للجميع
اخوكم \اسلام


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (22 أكتوبر 2006)

eng_eslam قال:


> اتمنى اناساعد اخى المهندس سامر واقدم لعون للجميع ساعرض مرة اخرى الرابط الذى يوضح بافكار جيدة مراحل اقامة المشروع الصناعى
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/910498/bc5e7298/sharing.html
> وادعو الله التوفيق للجميع
> اخوكم \اسلام



شكرا أخي على الرابط

سأحاول الستفادة منه ان شاء الله


----------



## فتوح (23 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ العزيز م. محمد الكردي

جزاك الله خيراً وشكراً على هذه العيدية وفي الإنتظار وفقك الله عز وجل


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (27 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

أعتذر اخوتي الأكارم عن البدئ مباشرة بعد العيد لاضطراري للسفر هذه الأيام

ولكن أنا عند وعدي وسنعلن ونتابع الموضوع قريبا متى استقريت ان شاء الله

علما أنه سيتم اغلاق الموضوع لأجل محدود

دعواتكم


----------

